# Beer



## bill5

God bless it.  

Any particular favorite types or brands?  I'm pretty much all over the map.  I haven't drank the cheaper, mass-produced stuff (Bud Miller etc) in a long time as IMO it sucks, but I'm also no trend whore or sheeple putz who drinks something because it's popular or considered "cool" to drink.  Often I'll get the best avail or what appeals at the grocery store out of convenience.


----------



## Mr. H.

Being a relative newcomer, you may not be familiar with the search function here at USMB.
Properly utilized, you would have found five entire pages of threads with the word "beer" in the title.

That said, I like  Ales and also Pilsner type beers. My favorite is probably Fuller's ESB. 
My get-drunk beer is Bud Light. Relatively inexpensive and the hangovers are predictable.


----------



## rightwinger

Rolling Rock


----------



## bill5

Mr. H. said:


> Being a relative newcomer, you may not be familiar with the search function here at USMB.
> Properly utilized, you would have found five entire pages of threads with the word "beer" in the title.


I'm familiar.  I didn't see any that seemed to be for general discussion of beer.  Well actually I saw one and all it had were cut n pasted images of beer - why someone would bother posting that on a message board I'll never know, but to each their own.  Point being I was interested in general discussion and thought it might be a good idea to start up a general thread to discuss what people like (or not) and why, what they're drinking lately etc.


----------



## kiwiman127

rightwinger said:


> Rolling Rock



Oh yeah!


----------



## hjmick

Moose Drool Brown Ale from the Big Sky Brewing Company in Miissoula Montana.


----------



## Mr. H.

Probably the worst beer I ever drank was called Buckhorn. Back in college (70's) we got it for maybe 50 cents/six pack.


----------



## bill5

"worst beer ever" is a tough call.  The first I ever had was a Colt 45 and that has to rank (and I do mean RANK) up there.  Schmidts, Schlitz, Black Label, PBR...really any dirt cheap beer is classic "get what you pay for" stuff.  Gross.


----------



## Mr. H.

Funny how the bad beers are just as memorable as the good ones. LOL
I really enjoy Corona Light. Not qute as rich. Easier to slam down. 
Geez you'd think with NAFTA the stuff would be $3 but it's closer to $7.


----------



## martybegan

My General purpose beers:  Bass Ale and Brooklyn Lager
Summer beer: Blue Moon (with an orange slice)
Favorite cheap beer: Busch in a can
My "if they have it on tap i drink it" beers: Magic Hat #9 and Blue Point Toasted lager


----------



## bill5

I like Magic Hat #9 but their other beers suck IMO.

Generally speaking, England has the best beer.  I think the WORST beer of theirs I ever had was Speckled Hen and it was good.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bill5 said:


> "worst beer ever" is a tough call.  The first I ever had was a Colt 45 and that has to rank (and I do mean RANK) up there.  Schmidts, Schlitz, Black Label, PBR...really any dirt cheap beer is classic "get what you pay for" stuff.  Gross.



When I was stationed in Memphis, people liked to drink what we called "roulette beer" (i.e. Black Label).  

Why did we call it that?  Because there's a different alcohol content in each can.

Best beers?  Had many.  Over in Turkey they have a government brewed beer called "Efes" which is actually kinda decent and only cost (back in the 80's) around 30 cents a bottle.

As far as domestic beer?  I think that the best beer that the US brews comes from Louisiana and it's called Dixie beer.  Nice and light and goes down smooth.

For darker beers?  My favorite has to be Guinesses Extra Stout.  Can be drank at room temperature and travels well in saddle bags.


----------



## Mr Natural

I get Coors (full strength, not that light shit) for $14.99 for an 18 pack at the supermarket.

That's less than a buck a can for a damn good, refreshing beer.


----------



## CitizenPained

I'm a girl...so maybe this explains it:



















Truth be told, I'm more of a vodka tonic type.

edit: My brother works here, and of course I'll drink Easy Street Wheat.  I'm hopeless.


----------



## bill5

CitizenPained said:


> I'm a girl...so maybe this explains it:


?  Explains what?  That you love posting pictures of beer?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mr Clean said:


> I get Coors (full strength, not that light shit) for $14.99 for an 18 pack at the supermarket.
> 
> That's less than a buck a can for a damn good, refreshing beer.



You know..........Milwaukee's Best isn't too bad either, and at 20 bucks for a 30 pack, it's pretty cheap as well.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ylRplLnU84]&#x202a;Rodney Carrington - Titties & Beer&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

2nd Best in the WORLD!


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## hjmick

Voo Doo American Stout from Left Coast Brewing company in San Clemente California.


----------



## Sherry

I'm not much of a beer drinker....don't really enjoy the taste, but odd enough I do like the smell of beer breath and sucking on a beer soaked tongue.


----------



## Dabs

Sherry said:


> I'm not much of a beer drinker....don't really enjoy the taste, but odd enough I do like the smell of beer breath and sucking on a beer soaked tongue.



OMG Sherry, I thought I was the only one ~Lmao~
I don't like the taste of beer myself, don't like to drink it at all....but now I do enjoy kissing a gent who has just drank an icy cold brew....weird shit 

I prefer a nice cool mixed drink- pina coladas, long island iced teas......or a Ruby Relaxer


----------



## theliq

My fav's Coopers Ale,Hahn,Swan all Australian,Stella Belgium,All German Beers,Taddy Dark Ale,Bass,Tennants Milk Stout O this is too hard I could go on for months......note we drink our Beer cold in Ausland...theliqand the worst beer was in the old East Germany....it was almost undrinkable at 26% proof!!!!!!!!I kid not.





bill5 said:


> God bless it.
> 
> Any particular favorite types or brands?  I'm pretty much all over the map.  I haven't drank the cheaper, mass-produced stuff (Bud Miller etc) in a long time as IMO it sucks, but I'm also no trend whore or sheeple putz who drinks something because it's popular or considered "cool" to drink.  Often I'll get the best avail or what appeals at the grocery store out of convenience.


----------



## theliq

I hate to tell you,is one of Australia worst Beers........its exceedingly Bitter but fine if your Pissed(Drunk) out of your mind..theliq


westwall said:


> 2nd Best in the WORLD!


----------



## editec

There is no excuse for bad beer.


----------



## catzmeow

I like my beer like I like my men:  dark and high in alcohol content.


----------



## bill5

editec said:


> There is no excuse for bad beer.



Actually there's only one but it's a good one: budget.  Personally I'd rather go without than drink bad beer, but I have the luxury of that choice.  Others do not.


----------



## High_Gravity

catzmeow said:


> I like my beer like I like my men:  dark and high in alcohol content.



I like your style.


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


>



You trying to enforce stereotypes 


Actually, Ive done some damage with a good Mickeys or three....

Sam Adams and Miller Lite for me... A Guinness every once in a while is awesome too


----------



## High_Gravity

The Infidel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to enforce stereotypes
> 
> 
> Actually, Ive done some damage with a good Mickeys or three....
> 
> Sam Adams and Miller Lite for me... A Guinness every once in a while is awesome too
Click to expand...


Those beers I listed are easy on the wallet and strong, I used to drink Guiness alot when I was back in the service, I do enjoy Irish Car Bombs alot!


----------



## Sallow

Been getting into this lately..

Zywiec Full Light Polish Beer

good stuff.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> Been getting into this lately..
> 
> Zywiec Full Light Polish Beer
> 
> good stuff.



Not available where I live, your in New York with all the good beer.


----------



## Sallow

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been getting into this lately..
> 
> Zywiec Full Light Polish Beer
> 
> good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not available where I live, your in New York with all the good beer.
Click to expand...


PM when you are in town.

I will take you to all the great beer spots.


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> Those beers I listed are easy on the wallet and strong, I used to drink Guiness alot when I was back in the service, I do enjoy Irish Car Bombs alot!





I like that name for it... Irish car bomb


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been getting into this lately..
> 
> Zywiec Full Light Polish Beer
> 
> good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not available where I live, your in New York with all the good beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PM when you are in town.
> 
> I will take you to all the great beer spots.
Click to expand...


I will do that, I've always wanted to visit New York.


----------



## editec

bill5 said:


> God bless it.
> 
> Any particular favorite types or brands? I'm pretty much all over the map. I haven't drank the cheaper, mass-produced stuff (Bud Miller etc) in a long time as IMO it sucks, but I'm also no trend whore or sheeple putz who drinks something because it's popular or considered "cool" to drink. Often I'll get the best avail or what appeals at the grocery store out of convenience.


 
Pilsner Urquell is perhaps my favorite all time beer.

If course I like some beers more in the summer than in the winter.

I like IPA's quite a bit, too.


----------



## bill5

editec said:


> If course I like some beers more in the summer than in the winter.


 Me too.  Tend to go for lighter beers in summer.



> I like IPA's quite a bit, too.


As a changeup once in awhile I do, but I have to be in the mood for it.  These people who drink it to call attention to themselves annoy the #@$% out of me.


----------



## Dabs

bill5 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> If course I like some beers more in the summer than in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  Tend to go for lighter beers in summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like IPA's quite a bit, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a changeup once in awhile I do, but I have to be in the mood for it.  These people who drink it to call attention to themselves *annoy the #@$% out of me.*
Click to expand...


Just out of curiosity, would #@$%....stand for fuck, shit or piss?? ~LoL~


----------



## Sherry

High_Gravity said:


>



That was what the guys would get for us back in HS, but I have no idea why.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was what the guys would get for us back in HS, but I have no idea why.
Click to expand...


Mickeys is awesome, could use some right about now.


----------



## Missourian

.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.



.
..
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Probably the worst beer I ever drank was called Buckhorn. Back in college (70's) we got it for maybe 50 cents/six pack.




Worst beer I ever drank was in the late 80's...I bought a six pack of Olympia beer...their slogan was something like "It's the water".


----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the worst beer I ever drank was called Buckhorn. Back in college (70's) we got it for maybe 50 cents/six pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst beer I ever drank was in the late 80's...I bought a six pack of Olympia beer...their slogan was something like "It's the water".
Click to expand...


I searched the web to see if Olympia beer was still in business...

...and it turns out Olympia Brewing Co. produced both Olympia AND Buckhorn beer.   

Olympia Brewing Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## ABikerSailor

Missourian said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .



Figures that someone with a Rick Perry slogan in their sig would like PBR.

Redneck much?


----------



## Steelplate

Well.... I am fortunate to live in a little slice of Heaven in PA that has one of the top 10 brew pubs in America... voted by some beer magazine that I don't know.... I do know this.

Their Pilsner(they have two that are seasonal) a standard one called Noble Pils, and a Organic one called... ummm.. Organic pils. They are both the best beers I've ever had... I also like Paulaner's Pilsner.

Their IPA is real good too... although they sometimes have some crazy ass versions of it, like Hop Nouveau, that is too hoppy for me.

their Scottish red is real good, and so are their stouts, but the stouts and browns... I'm not so big on. here's a link...

Page Title

As for general over the counter beer? I like Labbatt's Blue pretty well... I also like Stella. American? Sierra Nevada. Cheap? Coors Extra Gold, and the aforementioned Labbatt's($20/30).


----------



## Cuyo

bill5 said:


> God bless it.
> 
> Any particular favorite types or brands?  I'm pretty much all over the map.  I haven't drank the cheaper, mass-produced stuff (Bud Miller etc) in a long time as IMO it sucks, but I'm also no trend whore or sheeple putz who drinks something because it's popular or considered "cool" to drink.  Often I'll get the best avail or what appeals at the grocery store out of convenience.



I live about 5 miles from Stoudt's brewery.  Love me their APA and double IPA.


----------



## CoolBreeze

Yingling, Yingling, Yingling, there's nothing more to say.


----------



## L.K.Eder

High_Gravity said:


>



that looks horrible. seriously.


----------



## CoolBreeze

Sherry said:


> I'm not much of a beer drinker....don't really enjoy the taste, but odd enough I do like the smell of beer breath and sucking on a beer soaked tongue.





> OMG Sherry, I thought I was the only one ~Lmao~
> I don't like the taste of beer myself, don't like to drink it at all....but now I do enjoy kissing a gent who has just drank an icy cold brew....weird shit



Oh Wow, my kind of kinky ladies.


----------



## High_Gravity

L.K.Eder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks horrible. seriously.
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## L.K.Eder

High_Gravity said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks horrible. seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


it is probably the bottle shape and the glass color that is very unappealing to me.


----------



## High_Gravity

L.K.Eder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> that looks horrible. seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is probably the bottle shape and the glass color that is very unappealing to me.
Click to expand...


Well your from Germany right? so your probably used to way better beer than what we get here, I like malt liquors because they are a strong beer and easy on the wallet.


----------



## L.K.Eder

High_Gravity said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is probably the bottle shape and the glass color that is very unappealing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well your from Germany right? so your probably used to way better beer than what we get here, I like malt liquors because they are a strong beer and easy on the wallet.
Click to expand...


i am from germany. i tasted some great beers in the US. i am not saying that your examples could not surprise me regarding taste. but judging by the pics, i am not getting thirsty. and that is a surprise, considering we are posting about beer here.


----------



## High_Gravity

L.K.Eder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is probably the bottle shape and the glass color that is very unappealing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well your from Germany right? so your probably used to way better beer than what we get here, I like malt liquors because they are a strong beer and easy on the wallet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am from germany. i tasted some great beers in the US. i am not saying that your examples could not surprise me regarding taste. but judging by the pics, i am not getting thirsty. and that is a surprise, considering we are posting about beer here.
Click to expand...


Sorry.


----------



## The_GiantNoodle

I HATE Coors, Corona, Bud, Guiness Black, Milwaukees Best, Labatts Blue, Little Kings and Colt. 

What I DO like are anything Goose Island, most all Sam Adams, Flat Tire and Guiness.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Newcastle Brown Ale!

Fat Tire Ale


----------



## Meister

bill5 said:


> eGod bless it.
> 
> Any particular favorite types or brands?  I'm pretty much all over the map.  I haven't drank the cheaper, mass-produced stuff (Bud Miller etc) in a long time as IMO it sucks, but I'm also no trend whore or sheeple putz who drinks something because it's popular or considered "cool" to drink.  Often I'll get the best avail or what appeals at the grocery store out of convenience.



Kokanee...it's a northwest beer from British Columbia


----------



## High_Gravity

Meister said:


> bill5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> eGod bless it.
> 
> Any particular favorite types or brands?  I'm pretty much all over the map.  I haven't drank the cheaper, mass-produced stuff (Bud Miller etc) in a long time as IMO it sucks, but I'm also no trend whore or sheeple putz who drinks something because it's popular or considered "cool" to drink.  Often I'll get the best avail or what appeals at the grocery store out of convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kokanee...it's a northwest beer from British Columbia
> 
> View attachment 14731
Click to expand...


Looks tasty.


----------



## JMadison

Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout


----------



## kiwiman127

Another favorite!

SOL BEER IS BETTER AND CHEAPER THAN CORONA EXTRA BEER. - Photos | Facebook


----------



## Missourian

ABikerSailor said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures that someone with a Rick Perry slogan in their sig would like PBR.
> 
> Redneck much?
Click to expand...



American Traditionalist.


----------



## pgm

I'm a big fan of microbrews/craft beer. I try to find something good and local every time I travel to a new place. Most foreigners consider American beer to be swill, but they've been impressed by some of the microbeers that I've given them. It's one of those little things I love about this country.

If you ever want to try a delicious and unique beer, pick up something from the Dogfish Head Brewery. It is (like me) from Delaware (it's more delicious than me, though). One of their trademark beers is the Midas Touch, which has its recipe based off of chemical residue in an ancient Turkish tomb.

(I'd show a picture, but I'm restricted by this stupid 15-post rule)


----------



## uscitizen

Alcohol tastes like crap to me and beer has alcohol in it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

pgm said:


> I'm a big fan of microbrews/craft beer. I try to find something good and local every time I travel to a new place. Most foreigners consider American beer to be swill, but they've been impressed by some of the microbeers that I've given them. It's one of those little things I love about this country.
> 
> If you ever want to try a delicious and unique beer, pick up something from the Dogfish Head Brewery. It is (like me) from Delaware (it's more delicious than me, though). One of their trademark beers is the Midas Touch, which has its recipe based off of chemical residue in an ancient Turkish tomb.
> 
> (I'd show a picture, but I'm restricted by this stupid 15-post rule)



Yanno, I'd like to try it.........

But 12 bucks for a 4 pack?

I'll pass.


----------



## NGSamson

bill5 said:


> God bless it.
> 
> Any particular favorite types or brands?  I'm pretty much all over the map.  I haven't drank the cheaper, mass-produced stuff (Bud Miller etc) in a long time as IMO it sucks, but I'm also no trend whore or sheeple putz who drinks something because it's popular or considered "cool" to drink.  Often I'll get the best avail or what appeals at the grocery store out of convenience.



All dark beer is good beer.


----------



## L.K.Eder

last friday i had two oktoberfest paulaner beer.

i still have a headache.

i rarely if ever get a headache, and certainly not from drinking beer.


----------



## Ringel05

L.K.Eder said:


> last friday i had two oktoberfest paulaner beer.
> 
> i still have a headache.
> 
> i rarely if ever get a headache, and certainly not from drinking beer.


I never get a headache from drinking beer.


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCsE_sYEZUE&feature=related]ZZ Top Beer Drinkers And Hell Raisers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Swagger

Simmimittal12 said:


> i love carlsberg beer  ..



Seriously, are you out of your fucking mind?! I'd rather spend an evening drink out of a puddle than that piss water.


----------



## Unkotare

Buy it. Drink it. Love it.

Buy Yebisu Black Beer Beer Online, Sapporo Breweries Ltd. , Japan, Lager, Dunkel / Dark - International Beer Shop


----------



## ZiemanZnzoru

any  one ever drink kingfisher beer


----------



## Ringel05

ZiemanZnzoru said:


> any  one ever drink kingfisher beer



Kingfishers.....


----------

